# Killington - 4/3/10



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday, April 3, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: * Killington, VT

*Conditions: * HOT and slushy

*Trip Report: *

Amazing day of spring--scratch that, SUMMER--skiing at Killington on Saturday.  According to my friend's iphone, temps got up to 80 in the afternoon.  We skied all over, and spent plenty of time on the Bear Mountain deck drinking beers, enjoying the barbecue, and watching people stumble down Outer Limits.  Here are a few pics:

Beautiful day






Run of the day was Ovation.  Some thin cover-gnar up top, nice easy lower angle bumps in the middle, and some more challenging bumps down on the steeper bottom section. Here's the top view from the top:





And of the bottom:





And here's some rather entertaining video of my sister navigating the "thin cover" guarding the headwall:



View from the top of OL





Looking back up, with a view of the remnants of the BMMC course





Powerline is a cool little run:





Finished the day on Snowdon, so we could ski right to the car.  This pic -- with the glistening sun, the sink holes, and the soft spring bumps -- sums up the day:






Awesome day.  Love that place in the Spring.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 5, 2010)

That video is hilarious!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> That video is hilarious!!



wonder if his sister thinks so LOL


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> wonder if his sister thinks so LOL



I was thinking the same things as it starts and rewinds like 5 times!  Hopefully she has a good sense of humor.


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> wonder if his sister thinks so LOL



She's a good sport...she posted this comment on Facebook: "Too bad the sun blotted out my wicked air!"


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

it was nice that her ski was right there waiting for her :-D


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

She eats it in the last five seconds of the video from my Pico TR as well.  In fairness, though, she's certainly not the only one prone to wiping out with the camera rolling .  I'd guess I'd call it youtube-performance anxiety.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> I'd guess I'd call it youtube-performance anxiety.



been there, done that.. prefer to be behind the camera rather than in front of it ;-)


----------



## powbmps (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, guess we missed out by not hitting Ovation.  It looks great!

Superstar is looking pretty good in those pictures as well.


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Wow, guess we missed out by not hitting Ovation.  It looks great!
> 
> Superstar is looking pretty good in those pictures as well.



Judging from the video, it doesn't really look like you guys "missed out."  :wink:  Ovation was sweet, but I doubt the snow holds up much longer.  Only skied Superstar once--the top half was groomed, and it was much more crowded than Ovation.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Looking back up, with a view of the remnants of the BMMC course




that looks a whole lot more inviting now then it was for the comp.  cant help but notice they took the airs down though.  

great pics as usual.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> that looks a whole lot more inviting now then it was for the comp.  cant help but notice they took the airs down though.
> 
> great pics as usual.


They didn't take the airs down, the skiers did and they just finished them off. They were essentially destroyed by Thursday afternoon just due to warmth.


----------

